# Eberron: The Machine of War(FULL)



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

Hello, and welcome. I, Candide, am going to run a DnD game in Eberron. I would like 4-5 people. MAYBE more if your character concept is good. I would focus on treasure hunting/exploration. Combat will be present, so look sharp. Anyhow, here are my official character creation rules:

-Give me an initial post of your concepts, and how your character was affect by the last war, etc.
-32 point buy, 1st level
-Starting out with Core only, plus ECS and Races of Eberron.
-Good alignment, you guys are the heroes. 
-Mature attitude
-A good mix of classes/races


*Character Roster:* 
1. Bront - Valenar Elf Cleric1
2. Troy - Warforged Fighter1
3. Gez - Halfling Ranger1
4. GoddessFallenAngel - Elven Rogue1
5. Seeten - Human Sorcereress1
6. RobotRobotI - Shifter Rogue1

I will update 2-3 times a week, though probably more. I don't expect everyone to be able to post daily, since I can't either.

I would start you all off in Sharn. I'd like you to have reasons for adventuring. Not just "wanting to explore". 

The Lord of Blades has increased his attacks on House Cannith nobles, and those with ties to House Cannith. His army seems to have grown large in a short time. Word has it that he has procured a creation forge(or two) and is using them. His followers now consist of more than just fighters and martial classes. He has expanded his ranks to include magic, though only arcane and infusions since he can't grant spells. Psionics is barely present however. House Cannith will be the parties' employer. Some adventures will revolve around the Mournland and the effects of the Day of Mourning.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 12, 2005)

I'm interested, can you tell us more about the campain though. 
Hmmm rogue, bard, bard/rogue
I'll need to thumb through my books


----------



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

edited first post to answer the question of campaign theme


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

I posted these ideas for another game (One you bowed out of in fact), but the GM is nowhere to be found at the moment, so I figure I'll offer them here.

*Mel, Changling Rogue*
Mel is anything but your typical elven noble.  She has always been taught she was special.  At a young age, Melphina Delena learned that she had an amazing ability to change shape.  Nothing drastic, but she could change her shape to emulate just about anyone.  She was taught that this was a special gift few elves had, and she should hide it from the world as much as possible.  Her mother, Yolanda, loved her deeply, and would always call Melphina her “special little girl”.  Melphina never understood why her mom always seemed to have a smile and a tear in her eye when she looked at Melphina.

Her father, Vielin Delena, had Melphina trained in the more subtle arts of the court.  She was shown the social intrigue and backstabbing, both figurative and literally.  Vielin had eyes on a seat of power, and saw Melphina as his opportunity.  He spared no expense at Mel’s training and education, and Melphina took to everything eagerly.

Melphina was generally kept away from all but Vielin’s closest advisors.  As she grew, she wondered why it happened so fast.  Her father said that it was just part of her being different, and that it meant that she got to be an adult sooner.  When Melphina was 16, she was finally brought out into the public’s eye.  She was to say that she had been studying in Sharn for several decades and had recently returned to Valenar.  Melphina reveled in the exercise to put her deceptive skills to work, and managed to keep her origins a secret.

Melphina, however, was too good of a student for her father’s good.  She enjoyed sneaking around the castle, spying or impersonating staff.  One day, she had actually snuck out of the keep, and she met a strange person whose race she couldn’t identify.  So, after shadowing this person, she discovered it was a Changeling.  She saw him change shape, much like she could, once or twice.  She felt some sort of connection to this person, but she couldn’t place it.

So, she began to research Changelings and experimenting with herself.  She was sure now, that she was not a special Elf, but a Changeling.  She decided to not let on, and find out why her parents deceived her.  She worked her way through the keep almost daily, trying to pick up bits and pieces of what was really going on.  To be true to her changeling nature, she began to ask to be called Mel, as a term of endearment of course.

Soon, her “father” announced that she had been offered to a new Barron as a bride, and then all became clear.  Vielin spoke to Mel, and mentioned that she should use the situation to gain power for her family.  She could help this new Barron into an early grave, and take the Barony for herself and her family.  She enjoyed the intrigue of the political world, but helping this “Family” she found revolting.

One day, Mel came upon her mother crying while she was disguised as one of her mother’s personal servants.  She asked what was wrong, and Yolanda spoke that she knew what Vielin had planned for her daughter, and she didn’t approve.  Mel was moved by her mom, and dropped her disguise.  Much to her surprise, she took the natural changeling form, and not her usual elven form.  Yolanda recognized Mel immediately and broke down, telling her how Vielin had killed the original Melphina, and had tricked Yolanda into conceiving Mel.  Yolanda swore to love her daughter, but was scared to go against her husband.  

Mel spoke with her mother about what Vielin had planned her to do.  She spoke of how she had figured out that she was different and strove to learn about her true nature.  Yolanda said to Mel “Don’t live your life with regrets.  Run away now, you can find some place to go.  You know who you really are, and you know how to disappear out there.  I believe in you, and know that no matter what happens, your mother always loves you.”

So, under cover of darkness, Mel set out, in search of a new life, feeling for once, truly at peace with who she is.  She still uses her “Melphina” persona most often, but she knows to keep a low profile, and has tried to develop several new ones.

*Zan, Changling Wizard*
Zan has always been proud of his changeling heritage, and usually openly walks around in his natural form.  He feels that his changeling heritage shows that limits are what you perceive, and must be tested in every way.

Zan has naturally been attracted to magic, and found many interesting new limits to test with it.  Since a young age, he has studied at Morgrave University.  He learned diversity in specializing, and enjoyed testing his magical limits.  He worked with stretching his magic, and using it ways well beyond those thought conventional.

However, studying has its limits, so Zan sought to move beyond those, and get out into the field.  He started going on expeditions for the University, and examined several of the stranger places on Khorvaire.  But, eventually, this wasn’t enough for Zan, so he set out to explore beyond the University, and test his limits.

------
Either would be fun.  Mel has a bit more established background stuff, but Zan is sort of focused on testing his limits, so hasn't had a lot of time for an interesting life.  I also wanted to leave the backgounds open ended to let the GM take the characters where he wants them (I like GM friendly background).

Both characters need some Races of Eberron stuff.  Mel want's the Natural Linguist feat (Reqs 4 languages, you gain 1 bonus language per level, including when you select the feat) and maybe a few others eventualy, Zan wants to use some of the racial substitution levels, and eventualy take the recaster prestiege class.

I have other ideas, these are just the ones I have backgrounds written up for.  Other ideas I could quickly write up:
Talenta Halfling Druid
Valenar Elven Warrior
Human Monk (I like some of the special Monk feats in Eberron)
Aerenal Cleric of the Undying Court.

I see we're starting at 1st, we going to be low level for a while, or get up to 4th or 5th fairly quickly?  Just curious.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 12, 2005)

I would like to play a Warforged Psion.

Basically near the end of the last war, house cannith became desperate to find a viable alternative to their dwindling supply of spellcasters.

Thus they began to venture into the unknown territory of Psionic's.

Only a limited number of these Warforged were ever created, but the quicklu became a viable replacement for other spellcasters.

My character was created in one of the last batches of Psionic Warforged, and it wasn't long after he'd completed his training that the treaty was signed.

Since then he has been wandering the world trying to find his place in it, while attempting to better understand his place in the scheme of things. He is also trying to better understand the human concept of morallity, and as often found himself motivated to trange acts of kindness.

To further enable his travels, he has sometimes hired himself out as a bodyguard of sorts, but often finds himself the questioning the motives of his employers.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 12, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing a Warforged Fighter/Monk.   He was created to battle in many ways, armed or unarmed.  He barely survived the last war, but once the war was over, he felt he no longer had a purpose.   He has become a lost soul in need of a goal.   Recently, he has discovered that though there is no great war being fought, that there are many people who band together in small groups and continue to battle the forces of evil.   This appeals to the young warrior, and he is eager to battle and to explore while perfecting his style and learning more about the world and himself.  He finds himself in Sharn looking for a group that may help him achieve his desire.


----------



## Gez (May 12, 2005)

Raven 88, I'm not sure the psion class would qualify as "core only".

Here are two quick character concepts:

Tirlen is a halfling ranger from the Talenta plains. During the war, he fought Karrnath's undead legions in quick hit-and-run strikes, but now that peace has been settled and that his homeland enjoys independance, he misses the meaning of life such a dramatic struggle gives. Not knowing what to do, he gave in to wanderlust and explores the wide world, looking for a new cause to champion.

Sil is a changeling paladin of Aureon, with an investigative streak. Living in Sharn, he works as a PI and double as a (cautious) vigilante. During the Last War, he fought in the Brelish armies.

I've also the concept of a variant on Sil with a Kalashtar instead.


----------



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

Raven88, psionics don't qualify as core only.

Bront, to answer your question of leveling up quickly, yes probably. My games tend to give out XP more often than others. This doesn't mean I hand it out like candy though, or that I'll go easy on ya. Also, I like Zan better than Mel, but would also be interested in seeing a bit of info on your two elf ideas(the valenar warrior, and aerenal cleric).

Gez, I like Tirlen your halfling Ranger. Go ahead and stat him up whenever you can.

Troy, go ahead and stat up your Warforged character. Remember we start at 1st, so you'll only be fighter or monk for now.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 12, 2005)

I also would be interested in this game.  Here are some character concepts I've been playing around with.

Human Karnathi NG Necromancer
Hullar "Champion of the Unliving" Ketay
Hullar studied with some of the more disreputable necromancers in Karnath, working in the fetid zombie soldier "recruitment centers" during the last few years of the Last War.  After completing his apprenticeship and being certified as a liscensed "recruiter" he began to fall under the influence of the "Unliving Rights" faction.  This group advocated that if the warforged could be granted rights, so could the undead.  This group was quickly and violently suppressed by the Karnathi government a year after the war, and Hullar fled the country.  The thought that perhaps Breland, and especially Sharn with its more cosmopolitan views, might be more a safer place to practice his trade, and moved there recently.

Hullar sees raising the dead as a blessing of sorts, and treats his raised minions with more respect than some people accord their relatives.  He's gone so far as dressing them in clothes and applying makeup and scented oils to mask their nature.  He's very concerned with what others think of him, and has begun seeking refuge from his unhappiness (he's not much of a party person) in the bottle.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Bront, to answer your question of leveling up quickly, yes probably. My games tend to give out XP more often than others. This doesn't mean I hand it out like candy though, or that I'll go easy on ya. Also, I like Zan better than Mel, but would also be interested in seeing a bit of info on your two elf ideas(the valenar warrior, and aerenal cleric).



Cool, I don't expect handouts, more a question about how to plot out a character (quick vs slow advancing)

Yeah, Zan probably fits better in your campaign.  Mel is fun, but probably not for a mournland expedition.

The Valenar Warrior would be a double-bladed scimitar wielding warrior (A Bladebearer of Valenar per say, like the feat), would take the feat in races of eberron and probably focus on using it in a twirling mobile style.  Would be a pretty straight fighter, though I'd have to draw up a background for him (Shouldn't be too hard)

The Aerenal Cleric was more of a "This looks like a neat RP idea".  I'd have to work on that one a bit more to find out why he'd be in Khorvaire.  Honestly, probably not my most favorite idea.

I could combine the two, and create a Valenar Warrior-Priest of Dol Dorn (Especialy if you'd let me take the Double-Bladed Scimitar as a favored weapon of the Valenar elven sect).  Probably be a straight cleric.  I think that would be fun.


----------



## Seeten (May 12, 2005)

Human Sorceress, native to Sharn, possibly some sort of royalty/nobility or from a dragonmarked house? She'd be Charismatic with leadership skills and interested in gaining power/prestige. I could work up a much more detailed description if I were at home with my ECS, but sadly, I am not. =)

If this sounds remotely interesting, let me know.

*edit* At home with my books now, and a new idea Has struck. Related, but still, new. 

Human Sorceress, born into the Maruk Ghaash'kala, in the Demon Wastes. Her parents, a human male warlord(Ftr/Pal) and a female human cleric, not wanting their daughter to grow up in the wastes, and knowing Eldeen is not far enough away, have the child smuggled all the way to Breland, into the city of Sharn to be educated, and kept safe. They still take care to send her information, and as her education nears completion, have begun to debate, in part with her, over what she should do next. They are not terribly keen on having her come back to the wastes, unless she feels the call, and while she loves them, it has not moved her heart to do so yet. She has discovered some strange magical abilities, however, which seem spontaneous and natural, possibly relating to her heritage, and since they have just begun to manifest, she has not yet been able to ask her parents about them.

Let me know if that grabs you, or if I should come up with something else.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 13, 2005)

I'll start as a fighter and move into monk later.   I'll have the character up either tonite or early tomorrow.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

I don't know if you're full here or not, but if you've got room, I'd like to play a Shifter Fighter ; perhaps from a Shifter 'clan' of sorts that can trace it's ancestry directly back to the Wererats of lore. I think that'd be pretty awesome.

Edit : I'm not intimately familiar with the Eberron setting, so I could go into greater depth about the concept after reading a bit more about the region this'll take place in and a bit more about the war.


----------



## Candide (May 13, 2005)

I'm accepting all applications until Monday night at midnight central standard time. Then I will look at all characters posted. You may post stats if you want, but it is not needed yet. It's not a first come first serve thing. Sorry if I gave that impression.


----------



## Seeten (May 13, 2005)

Just edited the above post, Candide, to add more interesting story info. =)


----------



## Candide (May 13, 2005)

Seeten, I think it could work. We'll see though. No promises yet


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

*Background:*Iohr is a young native to Sharn, born into a vast family of 'purebred' shifters - as purebred, at least, as a race of diluted lycanthropes can be. Although the species has slowly become more human, the Iohr family has made efforts to maintain what's left of their racial purity. The family has existed beneath notice of the city, members of it's dark underworld for ages. Only those who can prove a direct, 'undiluted' ancestry that reaches back to Wererats are allowed into the family ; on the few occurences a member has broken this rule, both they, their spouse, and their children were slain. For the most part, inbreeding between far cousins in used to keep the bloodline 'pure.'

Iohr Exicon is young, and the Treaty was signed when he was just sixteen years old. He's been trained in some family basics - how to move about unnoticed, how to get what is rightfully theirs, and how to manipulate people. Although he's now only eighteen years old, he has begun to hire himself out for a variety of purposes to those in the know - from simple spying to grab-and-run. Despite being brought up in a family of evil-doers, Iohr Exicon is good in his heart - he doesn't like to hurt people, and only does what he does out of necessity. If he's not skilled and capable, his family might see him as a threat to the gene pool - and eliminate him.

*Personality:* Iohr is inquisitive and quick-witted, and goes out of his way to make 'friends' with anyone he can.  He's alert, on his toes all the time, and reluctant to share any information - it's worth good money, and charity doesn't help to get anyone anywhere.

*OOC Stuff*
Iohr would be a Longstride Shifter [just as the rest of his family], and would begin play as a Rogue. He would adventure A] to fulfill contracts, and B] to prove his worth to his family, and hopefully be looked upon with respect. And proving that he's capable in all kinds of rough situations is just the way to do that...

Eventually, I'd plan to go into the Investigator prestige class.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 13, 2005)

I just realized of course, duh, that as a first level character I'm not going to be raising anything, anytime soon.  Silly me.  Still, the character concept of a slightly deranged, if well-meaning necromancer still works.  And after all, he still has to pay is bills (especially his bar tab) ...


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2005)

*Valahandra Da'briel*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Valahandra Da'briel
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Elf (Valenar)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Spirits of the Warriors of Xen'drik: 
Valahandra, Lady of the Silverblades


[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] XX'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Double Bladed Scimitar    +3      1D6+3     18-20x2
  Two Weapon Fighting    +1/+1 1D6+2/1D6+1  18-20x2
Light Crossbow            +3       1d6      19-20x2
Dagger (10')             +2(3)    1d4+2     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Elven Racial Abilities
-Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 save vs enchantment spells or effects.
-Low-Light Vision: 120'
-Weapon Proficiency: longsword, rapier, longbow, and shortbow.  Double Scimitar is considered Martial
-+2 bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
-An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Turn Undead (3/day, D20, 2D6+1)
Domains: War (Bonus Feats), Good (Good spells CL+1)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Domain: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Double Bladed Scimitar)
Domain: Weapon Focus (Double Bladed Scimitar)
1st: Two Weapon Fighting

[b]Spells[/b]
0 Level: 3, DC 12
Detect Magic
Light
Resistance

1st Level: 2+1 DC 13
Domain: Protection from Evil
Bless
Divine Favor


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge: History         2    +1          +3
Knowledge: Religion        2    +1          +3
Concentration              4    +1          +5
Diplomacy                  2    +0          +2
Ride                       1    +3          +4
Spot                       0    +2    +2    +4
Listen                     0    +2    +2    +4
Search                     0    +1    +2    +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Double Scim	        125gp	15lb
Studded Leather	         25gp	20lb
Light Crossbow	         35gp	4lb
10 Bolts	          1gp	2lb
Identification Papers     2gp	
Dagger	                  2gp	1lb
Backpack	          2gp	2lb
Bedroll	                  1sp	5lb
Holy Symbol, Wood	  1gp	
1 Day Trail Rations	  5sp	1lb
Waterskin	          1gp	4lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]54lb      [B]Money:[/B] 3gp 3sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 129
[B]Height:[/B] 4'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 92lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* 
Valahandra is striking, with long silver hair and pale skin.  Her deep blue eyes have a penetrating gaze.  While beautiful, Valahandra has a strangely powerful presence, that can be almost disturbing.  Often, it seems as though there is more than one person in her body, and as a result she often seems cold and distant.

*Background:* 
From birth, Valahandra has always been associated with her namesake.  Her unusual silver hair and pale skin linked her with the Lady of the Silver Blades forever.  Her parents took these as a sign, and had her raised as a vessel to channel the power of Valahandra.

Valahandra was raised by the Keepers of the Past, and taught of great elven warriors of Xen'drik.  She was taught that the spirits had great power, and through deed and emulation, these spirits could live again and grant power.  Valahandra studied hard and trained hard, trying to do her best to live up to the legend of her namesake.  Valahandra worked to master the double bladed scimitar, emulating her namesakes fighting style.

One night, Valahandra had a vision.  She saw a woman, much like herself, fighting giants while other elves fled on ships.  The vision shifted, and she saw the woman again, standing between some sort of strange aberration and the gate to an elven city.  There was no mistaking the Silver Double Bladed Scimitar of the Lady of the Silver Blades.  The vision shifted once again, and this time the Lady was speaking to a crowd, calling for warriors of the elves to stand strong in the face of the coming onslaught.

Valahandra was sure what the vision meant, and she spoke to the Keepers about them.  She was told she was becoming impatient, to continue her training and the Keepers would tell her what to do.  Valahandra was sure she had been chosen to be a vessel for the Lady, but she knew the Keepers would be cautious.  Valahandra continued to have vision, and began to manifest magical powers, but these she kept those to herself and tried to continue training.

Valahandra had a disturbing vision one night.  Again, she saw the Lady fighting off hordes of unknown creatures, but things were different.  The Lady looks much like her, or perhaps she had matured into looking like the Lady, but this was her first striking realization of this.  The vision shifted again, and she saw the Lady setting out at night, off to find her destiny and fight an oncoming foe.  Valahandra woke, and knew what she needed to do.  She gathered her things, and set out quietly to find her destiny, much like the Lady in her visions.

Sharn seemed like the place to be to find her true cause, with all that goes on, so Valahandra found her way to the city of Towers, looking for where her destiny will take her.

------------------
Valahandra, Lady of the Silver Blades
Domains: War, Good, Law, Protection
Favored Weapon: Double Scimitar
Legendary Warrior of Xen'drik, Valahandra is also known as the Lady of the Silverblades.  Valahandra is worshiped by elven warriors, paladins and clerics who seek the purity of rightious combat and strength in conviction.  Her silver Double Scimitar is a symbol of the need for purity and conviction in all directions of life.
---------------------


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2005)

Here's my dwarven barbarian character that was last seen in the Parallel Lines game that ground to a halt back in January.  As he is a hired hand of House Deneith, he goes from job to job working as a bodyguard and thus can easily move over into an excusion for House Cannith.  As he was 1st level in that other game too, I can even keep his continuity going for you.  Check the link above if you want to see the character in action.  Here he is:


```
[B]Name:[/B]       Massif Dardungren
[B]Class:[/B]      Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B]       Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B]      Dol Dorn     

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    1     [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 16 (1d12+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]AP:[/B] 5
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 06 -2  (0p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 18              10     +4     +2     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  16

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +6              +2    +4   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +2              +0    +2   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +1              +0    +1   --

[B]Weapon:               Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe         +4     1d10+3     x3
Handaxe                +4      1d6+3     x3
Javelin                +3      1d6+3     x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Dwarven, Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Darkvision 30' (Dwarf)
Stonecunning (Dwarf)
Stability (Dwarf)
Weapon Familiarity (Dwarf)
+2 save vs. poison (Dwarf)
+2 save vs. spells (Dwarf)
+1 to hit vs. orcs & goblinoids (Dwarf)
+4 to AC vs. giants (Dwarf)
+2 to Appraise on stone/metal items (Dwarf)
+2 to Craft on stone/metal items (Dwarf)
Fast Movement (Barbarian)
Rage 1/day - 9 rounds (Barbarian)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Power Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Read/Write              2
Craft (Smith) +4        2     +0   +2
Listen +5               4     +1   --
Spot +3                 4     +1   --
Ride +6                 4     +2   --

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Bedroll                    1sp     5lb
Belt Pouches (2)           2gp     1lb
Flint & Steel              1gp     0lb
Lantern, Hooded            7gp     2lb
Oil (3)                    3sp     3lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp     4lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone                  2cp     1lb

Dwarven Waraxe            30gp     8lb
Handaxe                    6gp     3lb
Scale Mail                50gp    30lb               
Shield, Lg Metal          20gp    15lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 78lb
[B]Money:[/B] 38gp 5sp 7cp
```


*History:* If you move throughout the Mror Holds, you will find thousands upon thousands of well-settled and urban areas filled with dwarven, gnome and human occupants. However, as you reach some of the deeper areas underneath the towering peaks... areas which begin to encroach upon orcish clans... those areas can be pretty deadly indeed. The dwarven Dungren clan has lived for hundreds of years in one small section of caverns that leads further towards several of those orcish outposts, and they have spent their lives keeping watch. These dwarves have lived a simple martial lifestyle, fighting and defending their caverns from humanoid attack. Every child who is raised in this community is taught from an early age whatever skills would be necessary to survive in this environment. Massif Dardungren is one of such children.

The third son of two honest, good-hearted parents, Massif grew up wanting to follow in his father's footsteps of combat and defense of the clan. An extremely healthy boy, Massif would spend hours upon hours running, lifting, and practicing his weaponship so that upon his graduation into adulthood he would assume his place alongside his father and brothers patrolling the tunnels of their clan's lands. This was the life had had chosen for himself, as it was the life most of his male family had chosen for themselves for several generations. However, upon his ascension to manhood, his plans were changed by a most unlikely source. With two sons having already joined as defenders of the clan, his father decided that Massif might better serve both the clan and himself by in fact LEAVING the caverns from which he had grown up, and instead plying his trade as a protector to other people who would pay handsomely for his services.

Needless to say, Massif was not pleased with this idea, as he had never any desire to leave the warm embrace of the Dungren clan. However, his respect for his elders was strong enough that when select members of the Defenders Guild under the auspices of House Deneith arrived to collect a number of the younger dwarven warriors to add to their protection staffs, Massif went without complaint. Thus began his stint as a member of the Defenders Guild, working as a bodyguard and protector for anyone who was willing to pay the Guild's fees. Thus far he has worked as a bodyguard for a noble and his family in Karrnath, has journeyed with a trio of wizards looking for dragonshards in the Q'barran jungles, and has made numerous forays into the Mournland with various relic hunters. Most recently he helped protect an airship flying from Aundair back to Karrnath that got assaulted by magical forces that wiped the memories of many involved.

Massif tends to be quiet and unassuming, however when it appears as though the people around him are acting in a manner that he finds stupid or foolish, he will willingly point that out to everyone else around him.  This has given him the reputation of being somewhat of a whiner, but in truth he just does not suffer fools gladly.  As long as everyone acts to the best of their abilities, he won’t put up much of a fuss.  The one advantage of his getting riled up is that he can easily channel that rage into his fighting, and once he’s worked up it is hard for anything to knock him back down.

If you were to speak to Massif, he would tell you he is just putting in his time with the Guild and House Deneith until he is able to return home and rejoin his family. However, based on the money the House and Guild are undoubtedly paying the Dungren clan for the "loan" of several of their warriors, it might very well be some time before the clan asks for him to come home. So until that happens, he will travel where the House asks him travel and protect whomever it is that is willing to pay the fees.

*Appearance:* Massif is a little shorter than your typical dwarf, but also a little wider. His dark, gold skin ripples over thick, meaty muscles, and his long blond hair is pulled back into dozens of thick ponytails. His face belies his unhappiness with being away from home as his lips are in a perpetual scowl and his brown eyes are constantly narrowed. Thus he appears much less attractive than he otherwise might. He is always dressed very simply in various earthen colored tunics that he makes no effort to keep clean. His body is unpierced as he finds that particular affectation to be somewhat silly, but he has no problems wearing rings, amulets, or other types of jewelry. In fact, a very large medallion bearing the symbol of the Defenders Guild hangs prominently around his neck.


----------



## Candide (May 13, 2005)

Gez, how would Sil, your changeling, come to be a paladin? or the Kalashtar version of Sil?


----------



## Seeten (May 13, 2005)

*Kasha, Enchantress*

[sblock]

Name: Kasha Degarr
Class: Sorceress 
Race:  Human 
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Female
Alignment: LG 
Deity: Kalok Shash

Str:  8 -1 (0p.) 		Level: 1 		XP: 0/1000 
Dex: 10 +0 (2p.) 		BAB: 0 		HP: 6
Con: 14 +2 (6p.) 		Grapple: -1	 	Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)		Speed: 30		Spell Res:  0
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.) 		Init: +0 		Spell Save:  +4 
Cha: 18 +4 (16p.) 	             ACP:  +0		Spell Fail:  0% 

AC:    10			Touch:  10		Flatfooted:  10

Fort: 0 +2 +2 
Refl: 0 +0 +0 
Will: 2 +0 +2

Weapon: Morningstar  (-1, 1d8 -1, 20/x2)
Languages: Common, Infernal, TBD  
Abilities: Spontaneous Spell Casting, Summon Familiar, Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Points
Feats: Educated[General], Bloodline feat?
Skill Points: 20 Max Ranks: 4/2 

Skills 		         Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total 
Bluff:			4       +4    +0     +8
Concentration:		4       +2    +0     +6
Knowledge(Arcana):	4       +2	   +1     +6
Spellcraft:		4       +2    +0     +6
Knowledge(Religion)            1       +2	   +0     +3
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)   1      +2    +1     +3
Knowledge(Geography)	1      +2	   +0     +3
Knowledge(Local)            1      +2      +0      +3

Spells Known: 4/2
0-Level: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Ghost Sound
1-Level: Protection from Evil, Magic Missile

Equipment: 				Cost 			Weight 
High Style Clothing			Free			  --
Morningstar					 9g			  6lb
Candles(4)					 4c			  --
Hooded Lantern				 9g			  2lb
Trail Rations
Ink
Parchment
Waterskins
Belt Pouch

Age: 17
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 110lb
Eyes: Large and brown
Hair: Raven Black
Skin: Light peach

Appearance: Luxurious Black hair, dark green eyes, and possessed of extraordinary fashion sense and a beautiful, clear voice. Kasha is a natural leader, like her parents, and makes every effort to make those around feel comfortable. She is always smiling, happy, and quick with words of encouragement. 

History:    Her parents are from the Ghaash'Maruk, in the Demon Wastes, and so is she, originally. Her parents both felt the call, and left Eldeen to take up the fight on the demons. They fell in love, and the results have been years of wedded bliss, killed demons, and a little girl called Kasha, too precious to risk in the wastes. They sent her to Sharn, for an education, and to keep her safe, but her heritage and force of personality, like her parents, shines through. It is more than possible that celestial blood runs in her family. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 14, 2005)

These are just character sketches, and I will expand upon them if requested...  

Okay, here are my character ideas (in no particular order). I have two possible ways to go with Knya - see _alternate_ notes below.

*Knya d’Phiarlan*: Elven Rogue

Kyna is a beautiful and talented daughter of House Phiarlan. She had a bright and charming personality, and was always able to see the best in every situation. An unrelenting optimist, Kyna lived a seemingly blessed life; neither of her parents, although nobles of the House, carried Dragonmarks, so it was not expected that Kyna would. It was against all expectations that the young Kyna developed the Lesser Mark of Shadow before her 85th birthday. The Last War hardly touched her, as she was still in training.

Like most Dragonmarked heirs, she was engaged to be married to another Dragonmarked heir – unlike most arranged marriages, however, this was a love match. Kyna had met Donovan while entertaining at a private party. The two discovered that they worked very well together indeed, and had become fast friends by the time the night was out. They worked together often in the next few years, and it was with a heavy heart that Kyna heard her parents’ announcement that they had chosen a husband for her. She was overjoyed to hear that her betrothed was her very own beloved Donovan, and rushed to share the news with him. The next year before the wedding seemed to drag, and the date seemed far too far off for the impatient Kyna.

However, two weeks before the wedding, House Phiarlan declared Donovon d’Phiarlan excoriate.

Donovan was expelled from the House, his family name, holdings, and belongings stripped from him. All members of the House were forbidden to speak with him, or associate with him in any way.

_Alternate: However, two weeks before the wedding came the falling out between House Phiarlan and what became House Thuranni. Donovan d’Phiarlan became Donovan d’Thuranni._

The betrothal, of course, was canceled. Knya was forbidden to speak with him or associate with him in any way.

Kyna was devastated. She fell into a deep depression, and withdrew from society for several months. When she finally pulled herself out of her depression, the happy go lucky Kyna of but six months before was gone.

Kyna now is quiet and reserved in her off-stage moments; although she still acts her same self while performing, the personality is no more than a garment she puts on for the crowd. She is sober and thoughtful, and quite a different person. She still loves Donovan, and one of her driving motivations is to discover why Donovan was declared excoriate – Kyna believes that he was wrongly accused of wrongdoing, and if she could but discover the reason, she could clear his name.

_Alternate: She still loves Donovan, though House Thuranni is a major competitor of House Phiarlan; she hopes he is still alive, although she has not seen or heard of him since before the end of the Last War. Now an adult in her own right, she is very carefully and slowly seeking information on him, knowing that her House would not approve. She has heard that he was in Cyre for a good portion of the War - but he has been seen since the War's end, so she believes he was not caught in Cyre when everything went up in flames._

_*Game tie-ins:* Knya is still searching for information on him, and such a thing would be perfect to tie her into the game. For instance, if she heard he had traveled to the wilds of The Demon Wastes, she would follow to attempt to meet up with him somewhere far from the prying eyes of House Phiarlan._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Arcadia Deneith*: Human Fighter

_This idea would work best if paired with an NPC or PC as their bodyguard._

Arcadia grew up with high expectations, as both her parents carried Dragonmarks – and her father carried a Greater Mark of the Sentinel. In fact, her immediate family line – on both maternal and paternal sides of her family – had a high concentration of Dragonmarked individuals. However, as she grew older, her Dragonmark failed to surface. She underwent the Test of Siberys when she was 20, and even the test failed to result in a Dragonmark.

Now it is 3 years after her Test, and she has finally accepted what all others in her House had several years ago – she will never have a Dragonmark. As such, she will also never gain the high rank in the House that she believes she should have had.

Even so, she takes her duty – and the low rank she has – very seriously. She is a member of the Defender’s Guild, and has focused her efforts on bodyguarding to the exclusion of almost all else. She is intensely loyal to House Deneith, and is quick to defend them to anyone who will listen. However… that’s when she’s on-duty.

She is a capable bodyguard and talented swordswoman, and is solemn and serious while on-duty; however, she has developed a reputation for a hellraiser while off-duty. She has received several warnings from the House for her behavior, but thus far none have seemed to have effect. Arcardia is an adventurous sort, and loves traveling.

Arcadia participated in the Last War, as did most of House Deneith, naturally. She had actually been stationed in Cyre, and had been transferred back to Sharn, where she grew up, shortly before Cyre became the Mournlands. She considers the lucky escape a blessing, having since heard wild tales of the Mournland; but she still grieves for her companions who had been left behind. She often wonders if they might be alive yet, in the Mournland....

_*Game Tie-ins:* Arcadia would, of course, go wherever her House ordered her to. But also, she wonders about the companions and House members left behind in the Mournland, and if off-duty would be more than willing to search out and adventure to discover what became of them._


----------



## Candide (May 14, 2005)

Goddess, I believe the campaign starts in 998 YK. Which I think is 2 years after the Treaty of Thronehold is signed. Atleast that's the years in the book, I think.


----------



## Gez (May 14, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Gez, I like Tirlen your halfling Ranger. Go ahead and stat him up whenever you can.




Tirlen, halfling ranger.
Small Humanoid (Halfling)
Str: 10
Dex: 20
Con: 10
Int: 12
Wis: 14
Cha:  8

Climb: 1 rank
Handle Animal: 4 ranks
Hide: 1 rank
Jump: 4 ranks
Knowledge—Dungeoneering: 2 rank
Knowledge—Geography: 2 ranks
Knowledge—Nature: 2 ranks
Listen: 1 rank
Move Silently: 1 rank
Ride: 2 ranks
Tumble: 4 ranks
Survival: 2 ranks
Spot: 1 rank
Swim: 1 rank

Feat: Point-Blank Shot

Gear:
Small sap
Small short sword
Small rapier
Small sling + slingstones
Small suit of leather armor
Explorer's clothings



			
				Candide said:
			
		

> Gez, how would Sil, your changeling, come to be a paladin? or the Kalashtar version of Sil?




The call of duty, the desire for justice... But it doesn't matter anyway, I don't want to play several characters. If Tirlen the ranger is to get in, the paladins do not have to be there.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 14, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Goddess, I believe the campaign starts in 998 YK. Which I think is 2 years after the Treaty of Thronehold is signed. Atleast that's the years in the book, I think.




I wasn't sure what year you were playing in (I'm playing in another Eberron game that is actually set during the Last War). Thanks!

I've updated my possible character histories above a bit.... edited the post.

If you like one of them, let me know and I'll stat her up.


----------



## Temujin (May 15, 2005)

*Here's my offering to the mix  *

*Krrathuul, half-orc barbarian*

*Appearance:*
Standing nearly 6'5" and with a large build, Krrath leaves an impressive shadow.  His body is covered in pits and gouges, scars of his childhood.  He is missing two of his fingers on his left hand (pinky, ring) as well as his middle finger on his left hand (an accident involving stealing a kill from a bear).  His skin is tanned, his scars leaving streaks and paths of light skin.

*Personality:*
Krrath strongly believes in the idea "might is right".  Those that shy away from combat he sees as weak and destined to be his inferior.  Despite this view, he can often be found helping the less unfortunate, provided they show him a little backbone or he sees that they have potential.  Quick to anger when violence is involved, he is however rarely affected by jokes or taunts, and most jests fail to get any response from him but laughter.

*Background:*
Krrathuul (Krrath for short) grew up in a small village in the Droaam.  A half-orc orphaned by his parents in some squalid town, one could say he had a sort of distain for life.  Constantly beaten for being in the way, being a half-breed, or simply being an eyesore, he quickly learned that strength was all that mattered.  He cursed his own weakness and frailty – the fault of his weak human mother no doubt.  Then one day he changed.  

A group of orc children, learning from the actions of their parents, decided to pick on him.  Throwing rocks and beating him, he was quickly on the ground, his body already weak from hunger and repeated abuse.  With wicked grins the children produced a dagger and, holding him down, began to cut off his fingers starting on his left hand.  With a cut, he could feel the first finger come free as his warm blood flowed onto the ground, and he blacked out.  In the void of his mind, he floated, looking over his pathetic life.  Why was he so unlucky, cursed even, with such a pathetic existence?  Had he been born into a strong family, not some to some human whore, he would be able to save himself.  Wallowing in self-pity, he resigned himself to death by a band of children, when he heard a voice echo from the void.  “You are weak because you believe you are weak.” It boomed.  “You act like strength is a prize… something so easily given.  If you seek true strength, then live, and find it in the waking world.”  

With a start, Krrath started back to awareness, and the world appeared more vivid.  He looked down as the child with the knife began on his second finger – only a second had passed.  The cheers and shouts of the other children filled his ears and his blood raced.  His body tensing, some of the children realized something was amiss and the one with the dagger stopped for a moment, but with a look of determination and hatred, began on the second finger.  Krrath thought he was going to black out again as his vision started to fade, blackness decending on his sight.  The tempo of his veins reached his ears now, and it was if everything exploded.  His body became light, and his head swam as he lifted himself from the dirt.  He could barely hear now over the drums in his skull, and his vision was blurred, shapes and shadows mostly.  Before he realized it, the only sound in his head was his heart, and his eyes were closed.  How much time had passed?  He thought, as he opened his eyes to view the carnage before him.  His left hand, minus two fingers, was covered in blood, and his arm looked slightly pale.  His arms were cut, not deep, but more like gouges from nails and teeth.  Around him lay 3 bodies, all small and all broken.  Blood trailed off around the corner as the survivors escaped the slaughter.  Quickly tearing fabric from the nearest body, he wrapped his hand and staggered down the road and made for the edge of the village.  He hadn’t found true strength, but he had tasted it.  Now, he wanted more.

Krrath despises those that remind him of how he once was, however if they show any determination and will, he will gladly help them grow beyond their frail forms in search of true strength.  Though he dislikes most other races for their weaknesses (excepting dwarves and warforged, who he admires for their strength and determination) he despises orcs even more, and will not hesitate to kill one on sight.  His personality is fractured and full of contradictions depending on the situation and his attitude at the time.  Often he will save a person in distress (from bandits, etc.) not because he feels for them, but because it brings back memories of his past and enrages him before he realizes it.  For this instability of mind, many find it hard to make friends with him, but his power in a fight often sway them the other way, provided they are nowhere near him when he goes off.


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

BUMP.

and reminding folks that they only have 4 more hours to post a character concept. I'll be deciding at midnight. There are some great ideas here, it's gonna be tough. Yeah, I know that sounds corny and BSed but it's true. I never like telling people "no you can't be in this group".


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 17, 2005)

So, do we have to post a character concept *and* character stats to be considered?

Also, I editted the post regarding Iohr with a bit more data.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> BUMP.
> 
> and reminding folks that they only have 4 more hours to post a character concept. I'll be deciding at midnight. There are some great ideas here, it's gonna be tough. Yeah, I know that sounds corny and BSed but it's true. I never like telling people "no you can't be in this group".




*quietly hums the jeopardy theme*


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

No, you don't have to post stats. I said if anyone wanted to they could, but first I prefer concept


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 17, 2005)

Then I'll stay and hope.  And if I get the OK, I'll stat up Iohr Exicon.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 17, 2005)

*Elise "Radiant" Ellran*

Young, Energetic, Idyllic. Little has happen in Elise's life to dampen her out look on life. 

She was born to a pair of loving, hard working, farmers. A resident of Cree, she grew quickly and quietly. As the years progressed her talent reveled themselves, and her ingenuity became a great boon to the farm. Allowing for a few seasons of extra profits, enough was saved to let her follow her dream of becoming wizard, weaving spells to protect her friends and family.

Leaving with a tearful good bye, Elise left for Arcanix. With some food and water, a cross bow for protection and a sizable amount of gold, she made the journey to Aundair and finally to the wizard town of Arcanix. From there it was relatively simple to get accepted owning to her large natural talent.

Completing basic training in an impressive two years, Elise has left the school. She is now traveling to improve her knowledge and power, and define her own style of spell casting complete with her own unique spells

.(after she gets some money for research that is)


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

My picks are:
1. Bront - Valenar Elf Cleric
2. Troy - Warforged Fighter
3. Gez - Halfling Ranger
4. GoddessFallenAngel - Elven Rogue
5. Seeten - Human Sorcereress
6. RobotRobotI - Shifter Fighter

Thank you everyone for submissions. I'll put this list at the beginning of the thread and stop recruiting. 

As for those 6. When statting out your characters, take maximum gold for your class. As far as dice rolling goes. I need to be able to trust you, and for you to trust me. Roll your own dice. Save about 5 gold or so. Identification papers, and any other legal related stuff. Have fun. After everyone posts characters/touches them up, we'll start.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Cool.  You going to start a rogue's gallery thread?



			
				Candide said:
			
		

> Save about 5 gold or so. Identification papers, and any other legal related stuff.



*grumbles and goes to tweek items*  Bah, keep forgetting Identification Papers.  Just under 4 gold enough?


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

Yes I am. However, once everyone has finalized their characters, then I'll tell you to put it in the Rogue's Gallery thread. 

lol. The identification papers with picture I think are 3 or 4 not sure, so if you want the other kind, then yes saving just under 4 is okay.

I've been thinking about the Valenar Elven Clerics and wondering why shouldn't they have their own domains, etc. The Aeranel have the undying court, the Valenar have their ways of worshipping ancestors. I'm thinking the Domains for the Valeas Tairn would be War, Protection, Community(maybe), and maybe one more(destruction?). The favored weapon would be the Double-Scimitar. I don't think any of that is too unbalancing is it?

EDIT: Or do they have their own stuff already?


Also, Everyone: How much experience do you have with Eberron? Have you all played any of the pre-made adventures? Also, how capable are you of not metagaming? That question relates to the previous two questions obviously. I didn't know if it would be best to use a pre-made adventure or two to start out, or (if people have gone through them) just start with original stuff.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Yes I am. However, once everyone has finalized their characters, then I'll tell you to put it in the Rogue's Gallery thread.
> 
> lol. The identification papers with picture I think are 3 or 4 not sure, so if you want the other kind, then yes saving just under 4 is okay.
> 
> ...




I weasled in the non-picture ID paper (An ID paper with pic is 5, I wanted more than 1 gold left).

I went a different direction.  The Valenar elves worship the spirits of great warriors going back to before the Aeranel court (Perhaps before they even left Aeranel).  I took one such spirit, and created her.  Valahandra believes that she could be the next coming of The Lady of the Silver Blades, as do several of the Keepers of the Past, and her parents (Who aptly named her, though she doesn't know them).  Unlike the others who try to emulate the warriors with fighter and bard levels, she's done it almost religiously, and has thus gained clerical spells and abilities (I Detailed the Lady of the Silver Blades in my background on my character sheet).  I used similar domains to Dol Dorn (Swapped out one for protection).  However, your way works as well.  Alternitively, the Valanar sect of Dol Dorn may have the favored weapon of the Double Scimitar (due to it's cultural significance).

I liked the spirit worship and attempt to recapture, and though that this might be a slightly different approach to it, and give you the opertunity to play with the spirit or not as much as you wanted.  Plus, it adds backstory to anyone who knows religion and/or history, for she is nearly physicaly the spitting image of the Lady of the Silver Blades (probably just equipment differences).

Currently, she has the War and Good domains, could easily swap out good for something else.

Domains for the Valeas Tairn: War, Protection, Passion, (they are passionate about things), and either Comunity or Strength (Strength in Arms is a big thing in Valenar).  Given the pantheon warship, you might open it up more to whatever their "patrion" spirit represents (much like worshiping a pantheon).

Experience, I've never read any of the adventures (other than a bit of the one in the campaign book, as well as outlines of the others), but I've read the campaign setting well of late, and think I have a fairly good feeling for the setting.  I'm open to however you want to start, and am generaly good at not meta-gaming an adventure even if I know sort of what's going to happen.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 17, 2005)

Glad to have made the final cut! I'll stat up Knya in the next day or two.

Experience:

I've played in one Eberron game, when the setting first came out. It was set during the Last War, and the campaign didn't last very long. I played a non-dragonmarked human rogue. It was an original campaign, no pre-made adventures. It only lasted about 4 game sessions, so I really don't have much experience with Eberron. Consider me a newbe. 

I've never even seen any of the Eberron adventures, and I am fully capable of not metagaming should you use a non-Eberron module I've been through. I DM and play, so I'm used to separating player knowledge from character knowledge.

Question on dice rolling:

We're using 32 point buy from the DMG for stats, right? So the dice rolling would refer to all other dice rolled in the game? Attack rolls, etc? (I know, silly question, but I wanted to clarify).


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

Goddess, the dice rolls I was referring to were attack rolls, saves, skill checks, etc.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

I would think you handling the dice rolls would be best in most cases (You can roll skills we either automaticly use, you think we might use, or that we asked to use, work out combat on your end after we tell you actions, ect).  HP might just be easier to either trust us, or give us a flat scale for HP depending on the HD, but it's easy enough for us to ask (Roll a D8, I'm going up in cleric, etc).

I hope my expounding on the Valenar clerics/mythos was usefull.  Tell me what direction you want to go, and I'll tweek Valahandra.


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I would think you handling the dice rolls would be best in most cases (You can roll skills we either automaticly use, you think we might use, or that we asked to use, work out combat on your end after we tell you actions, ect).  HP might just be easier to either trust us, or give us a flat scale for HP depending on the HD, but it's easy enough for us to ask (Roll a D8, I'm going up in cleric, etc).
> 
> I hope my expounding on the Valenar clerics/mythos was usefull.  Tell me what direction you want to go, and I'll tweek Valahandra.





You're right Bront, about the dice thing. For skill usage, some things I'll designate as automatic. Stuff like jump/tumble, with low DCs like 5 or 10 would be automatic. It seems contrary to Eberron style that if you want to jump onto the railing on the second floor stairs, and swing on the chandelier, some jump checks are needed. By no means will this be a free "make any theatrical move you want". Just something to give you guys a boost. 

For combat, I'll want people to tell me what actions they take 3 rounds ahead. And tactical changes, if that character would do something different if in a new situation.

For your cleric, I can go either way on her. Whatever you feel is best to represent her connection to her ancestor


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 17, 2005)

Do you do max HP for the first HD, or should I roll it? I thought that you said max HP, but now I see that's max gold. 

And one more silly question... for my character, do you have a preference of which way I should go with her? Her fiance being excoriate, or of House Thuranni?


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 17, 2005)

Hey, awesome,  I got in.

Although you've got me listed as a Shifter Fighter, and although I proposed that early on, the only character concept I posted was a Shifter Rogue.

I hope that was just an oversight and not an 'Ooops, no room for that character then, my bad' kind of error.  >.>


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

You always get max hp on first level, Goddess.


RobotRobotI. My bad. You're still in don't worry. I thought your concept was a fighter, which I then thought it odd since you were from wererat descent. But yeah, short answer is my bad, but you're still in anyway.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> For your cleric, I can go either way on her. Whatever you feel is best to represent her connection to her ancestor



I'll leave it as is then.  I like that it might be different than most other people, and gives you something interetsting to play with.

3 rounds ahead is rough, but doable.  Hopefully if things change significantly after 1-2 rounds you'll give us a chance to adjust.  Just have to plot out contingancies.


----------



## Candide (May 17, 2005)

I was just mentioning 3 as a ballpark figure thing. I'd most likely ask for 1 maybe 2 rounds depending on the threat. I didn't mean to use it as a definitive amount.

also, we have the IC thread up. Though I'll make the first post in it when we actually start. Right now it's a place holder. We also have the Rogue's Gallery thread.

Rogue's Gallery
In Character Thread


----------



## Candide (May 18, 2005)

Bront, I have looked over your character and am giving you the go ahead to post her in the Rogue's Gallery thread I started. Post your stats/appearance/background/etc.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Bront, I have looked over your character and am giving you the go ahead to post her in the Rogue's Gallery thread I started. Post your stats/appearance/background/etc.




Cool.  I'll get it up there tonight, and then fix the links in m,y sig.

BTW, one other technique I've seen used in the other PbPs I've not played in a lot, but been lookign around) is making spoken text a different color per character.  Obviously I can't say "This must be so" but I recomend it, since it can help when quoting to clairify who said what.

I have a color lined up for Valahandra already (Purple).  I have the color I use for each character in my sig.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 18, 2005)

So ; do you think it'd be cool to have a fake ID [or two] for Iohr?  Maybe at 2 or 3x the cost of a normal one.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2005)

If we do colors, I call Magenta....


----------



## Candide (May 18, 2005)

RobotRobotI, sure that's okay. The cost would be twice the normal cost.

Goddess and Bront, I think colors are an excellent idea. I might need more variation between purple and magenta with you two, however we'll see how the current colors work.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> RobotRobotI, sure that's okay. The cost would be twice the normal cost.
> 
> Goddess and Bront, I think colors are an excellent idea. I might need more variation between purple and magenta with you two, however we'll see how the current colors work.





I'll switch to Silver.  Fit's the character.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2005)

I'll switch to purple, if you are going for silver... up to the DM, though. I could just as easily go for red, pale blue, or plum. I'm easy. 

(moved character to RG)


----------



## Candide (May 18, 2005)

Goddess:
[sblock] Where is the dragonmark located on you? The only reason I put that in spoiler block is to not notify the others that you have a dragonmark. That will happen in-game.[/sblock]

other than that, it looks good. Post her in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2005)

Hmm... I'm not sure what the spoiler tags are... let's hope this works....



Spoiler



Sorry, meant to put that in the description. It's on her back, over her shoulders - her entertaining outfits are cut to display the mark, but her regular adventuring outfits usually cover it.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 18, 2005)

[ spoiler] turns all of the text black.
[ sblock] makes a 'click-down' spoiler box.
As seen below.

Spoiler Text Here -> 



Spoiler



spoiler'd text


[sblock]Sblock text.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Goddess, I would recomend pulling your appearance and background out of the code tags for the character sheet.  If you want to hide your background, I would suggest using an Sblock for the background.  But without word wrapping, it makes it hard to read.

My character has been posted btw.


----------



## Gez (May 18, 2005)

I call dibs on sienna!

It's a rangerish color.  

I've posted my character's stats and gear in the RG thread.

More background will follow.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2005)

Bront,

Thanks, I think I'll do that.

RobotRobotI - thanks for the tags!


----------



## TroyXavier (May 18, 2005)

I'll do my best with those colors and spoilers.   It's not my best skill.  Let 's see, for me I think I'll go with this color


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 18, 2005)

Yellow for me.


----------



## Candide (May 18, 2005)

Troy, can you pick a lighter color? I can barely see yours, sorry


----------



## TroyXavier (May 19, 2005)

surebetter?


----------



## Candide (May 19, 2005)

Excellent, that works very well.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 19, 2005)

I have more than 100 gold left and not enough strength to carry much more stuff.  

What to buy.


----------



## Candide (May 19, 2005)

A potion or scroll perhaps? a potion of cure light wounds is only 50gp


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Nevermind


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 19, 2005)

*


		Code:
	

[b]Name:[/b] [/b]Iohr Exicon[b]
[b]Class:[/b] R[/b]ogue[b]
[b]Race:[/b] [/b]Shifter[b]
[b]Size:[/b] [/b]Medium[b]
[b]Gender:[/b] [/b]Male[b]

[b]Str:[/b] [/b]10 +0[b]	[b]Level:[/b] [/b]1 [b]   [b]XP:[/b] [/b]0[b]
[b]Dex:[/b] [/b]18 +4[b]	[b]BAB:[/b] [/b]+0 [b]   
[b]Con:[/b] [/b]10 +0[b]	[b]Grapple:[/b] [/b]+0    [b][b]HP:[/b][/b] 6 (1d6+0)[b]
[b]Int:[/b] [/b]14 +2[b]	[b]Speed:[/b] [/b]30ft[b]	[b]Current HP:[/b] [/b]6/6[b]
[b]Wis:[/b] [/b]10 +0[b]	[b]Init:[/b] [/b]+4[b] 		   
[b]Cha:[/b] [/b]12 +1 [b]	 

		[b]Base	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/b]
[b]Defense:[/b]	[/b]10	+4	+0	+0	+0	14[b]
[b]Touch:[/b] [/b]14[b]	[b]Flatfooted:[/b] [/b]10[b]


	[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]	[/b]0	+0	+0	0[b]
[b]Ref:[/b]  [/b]  2	+4	+0	6[b]
[b]Will:[/b][/b]	0	+0	+0	0	[b]

[b]Weapon		Attack   Damage	 Critical[/b][/b]
Dagger		+0	 1d4	 19-20x2
Sap		+0	 1d6	 20-20x2
Shortbow	+4	 1d6	 20-20x3[b]


[b]Languages: [/b][/b]Common, Elven, Gnome[b]

[b]Abilities:[/b] 
[/b]Shift 1x day, 3 rounds
 Longstride Shifter (+2 Dex, +10Ft while shifting.)
Low-light Vision
[b] 
[b]Feats:[/b][/b]
Weapon Proficiency (Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbow, Sap, Rapier, Shortbow, Shortsword) 
Light Armor Proficiency 
Investigate[b]

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 32	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills			Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[/b]Bluff		 	4    +1 	+0	5
Diplomacy		4	+1	+0	5
Disable Device		2	+2	+0	4
Gather Information	4	+4	+0	8
Hide		 	2	+4 	+0	6
Knowledge(local)	4	+2	+0	6
Move Silently		4	+4	+0	8
Open Lock		4	+3	+0	7
Search		 	4	+2 	+0	6
Sense Motive		4	+0	+0	4
Sleight of Hand		2	+4	+0	6
Spot		 	2	+0 	+0	2[b]


[b]Equipment:		Cost  Weight[/b]
Dagger			[/b]2gp   1lb[b]
Sap			[/b]1gp   1lb[b]
Shortbow		[/b]30gp   2lb[b]
Arrows(20)		[/b]1gp   3lb[b]
Mirror			[/b]10gp   .5lb[b]
Theive's Tools		[/b]30gp   1lb[b]
Shadowweave T. Outfit	[/b]101gp   5lb[b]
Crowbar		[/b]	2gp   5lb[b]
Signet Ring		[/b]5gp  -lb[b]
Silk Rope(50ft)	[/b]	5gp  5lb[b]
ID:Picture[/b]	5gp -lb[b]
ID:Picture:False    [/b]	10gp  5lb


[b]False ID: [/b]This false ID declares Iohr to be Enthold Ingris, a member of Sharn's Guard forces. All of the physical descriptions, and the image, match Iohr. This was a gift from his family on his sixteenth birthday - it has been kept up-to-date by his family.

[b] [b]Total Weight:[/b] [/b]23.5lb[b]	  [b]Money:[/b] [/b]1gp[b]

			[b]Lgt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		[/b]33	66   100   100   500[b]


[b]Age:[/b] [/b]18[b]
[b]Height:[/b] [/b]5'5"[b]
[b]Weight:[/b] [/b]120lbs (Roughly.)[b]
[b]Eyes:[/b] [/b]White with beady pupils.[b]
[b]Hair:[/b] [/b]Wiry grey hair[b]
[b]Skin:[/b] [/b]Pale-grey[b]

** Background:* Iohr is a young native to Sharn, born into a vast family of 'purebred' shifters - as purebred, at least, as a race of diluted lycanthropes can be. Although the species has slowly become more human, the Iohr family has made efforts to maintain what's left of their racial purity. The family has existed beneath notice of the city, members of it's dark underworld for ages. Only those who can prove a direct, 'undiluted' ancestry that reaches back to Wererats are allowed into the family ; on the few occurences a member has broken this rule, both they, their spouse, and their children were slain. For the most part, inbreeding between far cousins in used to keep the bloodline 'pure.'

Iohr Exicon is young, and the Treaty was signed when he was just sixteen years old. He's been trained in some family basics - how to move about unnoticed, how to get what is rightfully theirs, and how to manipulate people. Although he's now only eighteen years old, he has begun to hire himself out for a variety of purposes to those in the know - from simple spying to grab-and-run. Despite being brought up in a family of evil-doers, Iohr Exicon is good in his heart - he doesn't like to hurt people, and only does what he does out of necessity. If he's not skilled and capable, his family might see him as a threat to the gene pool - and eliminate him.

Let it be known that Iohr is his family name and Exicon is his personal name.  He'll go by Iohr as often as not.

*Personality:* Iohr is inquisitive and quick-witted, and goes out of his way to make 'friends' with anyone he can. He's alert, on his toes all the time, and reluctant to share any information - it's worth good money, and charity doesn't help to get anyone anywhere.

*Appearance: *Iohr Exicon is short, at only five-and-a-half feet, and thin, weighing only 120 pounds. He wears loose clothing made out of fine Darkweave, a gift from his family on his eighteenth birthday. He wears his hair short, often spiked when he needs to look a bit more... clean. His hairr is grey and stringy, otherwise, and he doesn't much mind that it doesn't look good. He's got other things to worry about. Unlike most other shifters, Exicon, and the rest of the Iohr family, have more 'human' faces than most other shifters - that is, their faces aren't particularly flat like their brethren. Iohr's eyes are deepset, with grey irises around large black pupils. His skin is pale-grey, like ash. He does not shave, but doesn't have much facial hair to begin with ; just a stray whisker here and there. Iohr is very twitchy, and tends to look over his shoulder often. Iohr has grown to be wary of his surroundings, and is often looking all over around him. Just as often, he can be seen to be checking his pouches and goods, to make sure they're still there.
 Edit : Much better.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

RobotRobotI, you forgot to mention what type of shifter you were on your character sheet (Probably should go under abilities).


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 20, 2005)

Thanks.  I've still got a bit of remodeling to do there, obviously. =]

Edit : there!  Done!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I've still got a bit of remodeling to do there, obviously. =]
> 
> Edit : there!  Done!  It's beautiful!



Cool, looks perty.

Candide, any timeline on an ideal start date?  I understand you're finishing up character, just curious on your ideal timeline.  Also, let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## Candide (May 20, 2005)

I was going to start as soon as everyone posted characters here for me to look over, then in the Rogues Gallery. I haven't heard from Seeten in awhile. I was thinking of allowing for a few more days and then wonder about alternates. As far as being ready myself, I'm good to go now actually.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Cool, so we're waiting for Troy, Robot and Seeten.  Hopefully we'll be ready to roll by this weekend, I'm excited to start.  Troy and Seeten have been on today, so they're probably just drawing things up.  Looking good


----------



## Seeten (May 20, 2005)

I'm set on concept, I did update appearance and history on Kasha a couple of days ago, but mostly its been talk about chat colors =P

By the by, I do some posting from work, and I cannot read half the darker colors at all without highlighting...which I can do, just something to think about.

I did put Kasha up in RG, assuming all is well =)


----------



## Candide (May 20, 2005)

Sure, all is well. Just haven't heard from you about anything.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 20, 2005)

Unless there're any problems with Iohr that you can see, I'll be ready to move him to the Rogue's Gallery.  [I think I might've messed up a little bit on skills, I'll doublecheck when I get home to my books.]


----------



## Candide (May 20, 2005)

RobotRobotI, you have 4 more skill points to use I think (8+2x4=40, you have 36 I count). other than that, feel free to post in the RC


----------



## TroyXavier (May 21, 2005)

My character's almost finished.  Should have him up tomorrow.


----------



## Candide (May 23, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 23, 2005)

I finished up Iohr and posted him, so I'm just playin' the waitin' game.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

We're still missing Troy's Character from the RG thread.  I'm ready whenever.


----------



## Candide (May 23, 2005)

Seeten, look at your character sheet. You have an additional language you can learn, and one more feat since you've only selected Education.


----------



## Seeten (May 23, 2005)

I was hoping to get my hands on Races of Eberron and find some new and exciting feat. I thought I added a second feat though...


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get my hands on Races of Eberron and find some new and exciting feat. I thought I added a second feat though...




What type of feat are you looking for?  I have the book.

Edit: The only ones available to you (human) at all are Boomerang Ricochet, Heroic Metamagic, Master Linguist, and Relic Hunter.  If you want info on them, let me know.


----------



## Seeten (May 23, 2005)

Heroic Metamagic might be good, except I bet it uses AP. I took Empower Spell, I think I'll eventually take still and silent and eschew, also


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Heroic Metamagic requires the ability to cast 2nd level spell, and any metamagic feat.  You can spend AP to cast metamagic spontaniously.  1 AP per level modifier.  No change in level or casting time, so you can still cast your top spells.

Probably not too usefull now, nor in general as a sorceress compaired to other feats.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 23, 2005)

FYI, I'm still here... 

Very excited about the game...


----------



## TroyXavier (May 24, 2005)

Okay, I posted him.  Let me know if he's all right.


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

Looked him over, and your action points are higher. You have 5 + half character level, so 5 I believe. How much gp do you have left? or do you have any? Looks good otherwise.

I'll post in the IC thread.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Troy, Warforged can't wear armor unless they take the unarmored feat.

If you want armor, take either the mitril or adamantium body feats, or take the unarmored feat and buy normal armor.  I'd advise the adamantium body feat, personaly.  You can get power attack as a 2nd level fighter.


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

Thank you Bront. I totally missed that. ::hand to face:: Yeah that's not a good way to start a game, Candide. Oh well. 

Also, if anyone sees any mistakes that I make ask about them, as scatter-brained as I am sometimes it happens.

I'm writing the first entry now folks...


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

That's mostly why I look over character sheets.  I know I make mistakes like that myself, and I'm always curious how others go about making their character (everyone has a different style).

And even if I don't know other player's background in game, out of game they make good reading.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info.
As I'm planning on going to monk, the armor will have to go.    I'll change the stuff tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

A bit of coincidence will be needed I think, since I don't feel like doing 6 different games. But I like the idea that you all are thrown together at the start of the game. About to post, taking a bit longer than I thought, sorry.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Then just take the chain off.  Easy enough.  You can still use a shield though for the moment, and you have the +2 armor of the warforged.


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

The game is afoot ladies and gents...


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 24, 2005)

RobotRobotI wrote in the Zday Thread : Edit : A bit of 'coincidence' will be necessary to keep the group together at the start. I hope this doesn't throw anyone off - I just don't want to run six seperate games. It'll be much easier this way.

Candide Wrote : A bit of coincidence will be needed I think, since I don't feel like doing 6 different games.

He steals my words!  My words!

=P

Edit : So, do you want us all to roll our spot checks there from that first post, or is the spoiler just there because only one of us succeeded?


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

Right. Just letting you guys know.

EDIT: Yes, I do steal your words. Mediocre artists borrow, great artists steal


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> The game is afoot ladies and gents...



Time to get ahead then.  (Or perhaps some other body part...)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2005)

Oops, sorry Seeten and Troy - didn't realize you hadn't posted reactions yet. I'll try to make sure next time, don't want to jump on someone's RP chance.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Candide, just a reminder here if you were interested in joining my game, I need your character submition(s) by tomorow.  Background should be all I need.


----------



## Candide (May 25, 2005)

I figured that I should stick to the games I'm in right now. Though I'm dropping a Star Wars game, I'm involved in this game, a d20 mod game, and an FR game. 3 seems to be my limit. Good luck though


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

No problem, just wanted to hold out for you before I decided.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Candide...
[sblock]I have a scanner, and am capable of scanning any maps you may want for the game if they're in the book.

Btw, while I did look at the adventure (about 2 months ago), you've gotten about as far as I've read (I do remember what happens immediately after combat, but nothing else because I didn't read much farther, and I hope I've played it in character so far).[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump.  People get lost in the long weekend?


----------



## Gez (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a few computer troubles, personally, with the power supply thinking it would be a good day to die. Then the new one had less connectors than the defunct one, so I had to go back and look for an Y-plug thingie to put all my drives back online. :\

Everything's in work order now!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got back today from vacation... ran a little longer than expected.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 3, 2005)

...and I am leaving again tonight, and will be gone until Monday.

After this, I swear, no more vacations for a while. ;D


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> ...and I am leaving again tonight, and will be gone until Monday.
> 
> After this, I swear, no more vacations for a while. ;D



Better take us with you next time


----------



## Candide (Jun 7, 2005)

updated. sorry about the slowdown, hope I haven't lost anyone, though I fear I have. This got a bit swallowed up in the past two weeks. And I was waiting to see if anyone else had a responce to Lady Elaydren.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Better take us with you next time



 Sure... if you come to Indianapolis first. ;D

Candide - I didn't even notice the slowdown... and it was only a couple of days.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Sure... if you come to Indianapolis first. ;D
> 
> Candide - I didn't even notice the slowdown... and it was only a couple of days.




It's only a few hour drive from Chi-town.  No big deal.


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

So... When will the next update be?


----------



## Candide (Jun 16, 2005)

Later today. It's been busy on my end for the past several days


----------



## Candide (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey all, I've been having a helluva time with my comp lately. I'm probably taking it monday for it to be wiped clean. I'll be for several days most likely. Sorry to do this, but it's better I announce it than just not tell people


----------



## Gez (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright. Good luck devermining it!


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

I had to do a complete rebuild of my system for the first time in 9 years last year (Yes, amazingly, I've been able to upgrade the system and hardware from year to year going all the way back from windows 3.11.)  I had a memory failure that corupted data which finaly forced me to rebuild after I lost one of my OS partitions.


----------



## Candide (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay guys and gals, I'm back. Sorry about the slump, again hope I haven't lost anyone due to inactivity.

I'll post tonight in the IC thread.


----------



## Gez (Jul 7, 2005)

So, is the story on hiatus or cancelled?


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven't seen much of Candide in my adventure either.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 8, 2005)

Maybe he is still having computer problems?


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

He hasnt been on since the 5th, so could be.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

Candide - you were on yesterday, are you waiting for us to update? Or is the game dead?


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Seeten's been gone too (She's missing from another game I'm in as well, the B-movie one)

He stoped in my game almost 2 weeks ago, but not sure what's up.


----------



## Candide (Jul 14, 2005)

I made a thread several days ago about how I was dropping the games I'm involved in. It was probably swallowed up by all the other thread updates. Life has gotten really hectic, etc. lately. Sorry. I don't really have time to dedicate to online DnD stuff.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry, must have missed it. Thanks for running while you did!


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

NP, it happens, sorry we missed it.  Take care.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 14, 2005)

I was ready to drop this anyways, for similar reasons actually.   The ones I'm in are consuming enough time as is.


----------

